# Sabino or Frame Overo?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

It's entirely probable that she's both.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Welllllll, since Sabino is an Overo pattern, I say you're both right.


----------



## ldjs (Jun 24, 2011)

I know she is an overo but is she a frame overo or a sabino?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

looks to be displaying both Sabino & frame


----------



## elle1959 (Sep 7, 2015)

I said sabino based on the splashes on her belly.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Overo is basically every pinto pattern that isn't tobiano. Having one pinto gene has no effect on if they have another gene, most pintos have multiple patterns. Sabino is classified as overo, splash is classified as overo and frame is classified as overo. The mare appears to be frame overo (horizontal pattern shapes, a preference for dark legs and topline), could also have sabino overo at play as well (making a mess on the edges and scattering random white hairs but usually likes white on the hind legs as well). There could even be splash overo as well (prefers white on the forelegs and bottom heavy white facial markings). The thing to remember about pinto patterns is that you get unpredictable expressions, some patterns express loudly while others leave hardly any evidence or none at all that they are there. Another forum member has a lovely registered paint mare, only white on her entire body was a star on her forehead. The mare tested positive for frame overo ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ldjs (Jun 24, 2011)

i just got her test results back and she carries the lwo gene.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ldjs said:


> i just got her test results back and she carries the lwo gene.


Not a surprise. Does she carry Splash or Sabino either one? Sabino tends to be more rare than is generally thought, but Splash and Frame are pretty frequent, and not infrequently together.


----------

